# Your Dream Guy/Girl



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Did I really make this thread? Hell yeah. Describe to me your ideal mate AKA your dream guy/girl. Yes, BE DESCRIPTIVE. His interests? Personality traits? What does he look like? 

I know all y'all lay in bed & make up your own "dream guy" dont even try to front.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 1, 2014)

Blue eyes
Freckles
Nice white and orange coat
Four paws

My cat. My ideal guy is my cat.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Blue eyes
> Freckles
> Nice white and orange coat
> Four paws
> ...



We've all been there. Be careful though, some cats are very loyal. All in all, your ideal guy, your cat, sounds quite dashing.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL DREAM XD WHAT LOL wERID


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, I'm gonna go with my cat too.
Blue eyes, asian, lovely siamese fur, confident, can purr, has a good apetite but is super fit, love to watch movies and TV shows with me, never leave home.
Yep. Dreamy.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 1, 2014)

Heh. . .ummm （〃д〃）
*buries head*
Well i'd want someone who was kind and smart, so we both could take care of each other. But someone whos really loud and confident, and not shy like me. Someone to push me out of my comfort zone. someone who loves to smile a lot. Maybe someone who plays sports, because i really like to watch sports but i can't play myself. Oh and if they just so happened to like anime and or video games i would totally want to marry them ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'd want someone who is a total gentleman.
I don't really care about looks, because its about whats on the inside that counts but-
. . .
*crawls into corner*
 i really like guys with brown hair 
too bad it seems like most gentleman have either gone extinct or are all hibernating at the moment.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Titi said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with my cat too.
> Blue eyes, asian, lovely siamese fur, confident, can purr, has a good apetite but is super fit, love to watch movies and TV shows with me, never leave home.
> Yep. Dreamy.



Sounds pretty legit to me. A cuddly cat is a necessity in life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



creepysheepy said:


> LOL DREAM XD WHAT LOL wERID



Bruh


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> We've all been there. Be careful though, some cats are very loyal. All in all, your ideal guy, your cat, sounds quite dashing.


Too late. My cat already favors me and hates everyone else.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Heh. . .ummm （〃д〃）
> *buries head*
> Well i'd want someone who was kind and smart, so we both could take care of each other. But someone whos really loud and confident, and not shy like me. Someone to push me out of my comfort zone. someone who loves to smile a lot. Maybe someone who plays sports, because i really like to watch sports but i can't play myself. Oh and if they just so happened to like anime and or video games i would totally want to marry them ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'd want someone who is a total gentleman.
> I don't really care about looks, because its about whats on the inside that counts but-
> ...



Girl. That's the perfect description. It is quite unfortunate how genuine men have become very rare in our time. Nowadays, guys are just little pansies who claim they're better than everyone else. Have you ever met anyone close to your description? Your ideal guy is pretty close to mine.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Blue eyes
> Freckles
> Nice white and orange coat
> Four paws
> ...


Hi 8)


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Too late. My cat already favors me and hates everyone else.



Well, congratulations. Your cat succeeds at life. Are you guys official?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Hi 8)


How ya doin'?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meowkittens said:


> Well, congratulations. Your cat succeeds at life. Are you guys official?


We're married.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> How ya doin'?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We're married.



Oh my. If he remembers your wedding anniversary,  he's a keeper.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks 

Big brown eyes or blue 

Tall 

Good looking  basically xD 

He has to be rich , smart , kind , respectful and have a sense of humour


----------



## Hot (Jul 1, 2014)

Yup, marry for the money and not love. Best way to go.
#notsarcasm


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Hot said:


> Yup, marry for the money and not love. Best way to go.
> #notsarcasm



Lol my friends doesn't care how the guy looks if he's rich it's fine and she will run away xD


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Pinkymary said:


> Looks
> 
> Big brown eyes or blue
> 
> ...



SOUNDS LIKE MY KIND OF GUY. I like the way you think hahaha. I dunno about having to be rich though(even though I love money ). Hopefully if he's smart, he'll make the money. I aint pulling no McDonald's employee into my life.


----------



## Aerious (Jul 1, 2014)

Pinkymary said:


> Looks
> 
> Big brown eyes or blue
> 
> ...



"rich"
yea ok because money is forever


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 1, 2014)

Hot said:


> Yup, marry for the money and not love. Best way to go.
> #notsarcasm


Anna Nicole Smith is my hero.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerious said:


> "rich"
> yea ok because money is forever


Don't be hatin' Jay because your guy isn't making bank.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Aerious said:


> "rich"
> yea ok because money is forever



Yes girl richhhh , need to live the big life ya know xD


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

Aerious said:


> "rich"
> yea ok because money is forever



Girl beauty ain't forever either.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Y'all are some gold diggers damn


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> Y'all are some gold diggers damn


True. But is a rich, old, dying man that much to ask for?


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> True. But is a rich, old, dying man that much to ask for?



Good point. 
Me: "Mommy I want to be just like Anna Nicole Smith" 
Mother: "Now thats what I wanna hear you go girl"


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> Good point.
> Me: "Mommy I want to be just like Anna Nicole Smith"
> Mother: "Now thats what I wanna hear you go girl"


Lbr. We all wanna pick them at the perf time like she did. And win the settlement for their money.


----------



## Aerious (Jul 1, 2014)

Titi said:


> Girl beauty ain't forever either.


never said that homie.
i look for green eyes reddish brown hair and someone that's always wrong


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

Aerious said:


> never said that homie.
> i look for green eyes reddish brown hair and someone that's always wrong



That sounds like me hahahaha.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

Can I do both? I'm doing both. It's 4AM and I'm living on the edge.

*GUY* : 
- has to be able to just chill out and not expect extravagant dates all the time
- masculine. at least a bit. because i like it when i can bump his cheek and feel stubble. 
- can't be scared of the outdoors. 
- gives good hugs (they are important)
- knows how to save money / use it wisely. 
- doesn't kiss like a labrador retriever. 
- can't be weird about being affectionate in public. 
- is my friend, first. 

*GURL*: 
- confident. not 'haters gonna hate' confident, but real confidence- she should know her worth and what she's capable of. 
- not afraid to be lazy and shuffle around the house in her pj's every so often. 
- huggable. 
- dress sense doesn't really matter- she doesn't have to have the latest stuff, but a good basic knowledge would be nice. 
- not afraid of the outdoors.
- not weird about being affectionate in public. 
- smells awesome. (same for guys)
- has something she's really, really passionate about and isn't afraid to express it or involve other people in it. (as long as it's not eating babies or something)
- isn't afraid to make a decision on her own concerning her life
- friend first, girlfriend later. 

sigh~ a lot of them apply to both. like, a lot. it could be one giant list, actually. 

i just really like people, okay.

I feel like a weenie now that I've said all this, and y'all are like "MONEY".


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Lbr. We all wanna pick them at the perf time like she did. And win the settlement for their money.



& once we pick them up, we call them Papa. & make the son (or was it grandson? Wait wtf) jealous. Right? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> Can I do both? I'm doing both. It's 4AM and I'm living on the edge.
> 
> *GUY* :
> - has to be able to just chill out and not expect extravagant dates all the time
> ...



I LOVE IT. Well you aren't livin life unless you yolo a little, right? Lol. Perf description of both, really. I 100% agree with the pj's one for girls, because I IN MY PJ'S ALL THE TIME (except I'm not one of those girls who goes to the store in their pj's ew no).


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2014)

no one. this is officially closed for business


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no one. this is officially closed for business



That's actually really reasonable tbh


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Makoto Tachibana or Atsushi Murasakibara

Someone intelligent.


----------



## kasane (Jul 1, 2014)

Akise Aru or Alucard my perfect Anime guys omfg //melts//


Ergh...if I ever find someone then they must be smart, have a stable and somewhat professional job, a good education, money, calm, reasonable, Asian otherwisemyparentswontevenapprove, confident (not as in yoloswagging it everyday or an attention seeker), able to put up with me, and share similar interests in gaming, Anime and real life wow hobbies.
They'd have to be very good friends with me at first otherwise I won't even recognise them...antisocial 5 lyfe


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Atsushicchi said:


> Makoto Tachibana or Atsushi Murasakibara
> 
> Someone intelligent.



Agreeable, naturally.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> Akise Aru or Alucard my perfect Anime guys omfg //melts//
> 
> 
> Ergh...if I ever find someone then they must be smart, have a stable and somewhat professional job, a good education, money, calm, reasonable, Asian otherwisemyparentswontevenapprove, confident (not as in yoloswagging it everyday or an attention seeker), able to put up with me, and share similar interests in gaming, Anime and real life wow hobbies.
> They'd have to be very good friends with me at first otherwise I won't even recognise them...antisocial 5 lyfe



Ur antisocial 5 lyfe 2? HIGH FIVE. I agree 100%. Can't forget that good sense of humor doe.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

I really can't put my finger on what I want in a lover... I mean, aside from "fun and nice" (but then I look for those traits in _friends_, too)

And yeah, I (like most people) want someone attractive... But again, I'm not sure what it is I find attractive.


I'm kind of glad I don't have an "ideal mate", though, actually. Because I think that when you have this long list of "*things I want my lover to be*".. It makes it really hard to find someone who matches that description.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 1, 2014)

Long lashes
Strong weave
Risumimi
Money


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 1, 2014)

strong eyebrow game
human
idk


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

Netflix said:


> human



That's racist.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 1, 2014)

My first criteria is somebody LOYAL.
I have others (and it really comes to the feeling), but I cannot stand being with a man who will cheat on me. I cannot stress on how much this is important, I don't want to have a miserable relationship because he isn't loyal.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 1, 2014)

Human
Smart
Glasses
Nerd geek (likes games and anime)
Girl


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

a beard is a must

he must also be manry ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

Has to bear my stupid jokes and puns
Funny, too. 
Be on my best friends' good side (we three promised to smack each other's exes)
Can play games with me.
Have an adorable face that I can pinch 
Be more athletic than me, cus I'm so puny and weak.
And of course, likes me back (duh)

Yeah.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 1, 2014)

harry

um well id l ike a nice guy?? who is patient??? because i like...to rant...if im the mood...and im kind of anxious. ill worry like every 5 seconds and i hope he'll put up w me lmao! Idk just some1 who is nice, patient, respectful all that stuff..
[i also rlly like boys w curly hair and/or freckles so] i could say other stuff but idk


----------



## epona (Jul 1, 2014)

willing to help me dye my hair and sing high school musical karaoke duets with me


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 1, 2014)

umm my only preference physically might be , earrings

thats it, I just picture him as blank nothingness with a personality and earrings. or maybe just one earring. or lots of piercings holy ****, please have at least one piercing future boyfriend guy im begging you

blank canvas with hella piercings

hed have to have a good sense of humor. irritable, likes keeping things rl and gets pissed at people who do not keep it rl, not afraid to say when hes pissed or anything. a total nerd. likes playing with hair. either a dog person, a bird person who also likes dogs, or a cat person who can warm up to dogs bc I am 100% having a dog and id like to try to adjust to cats more. pretty patient. would probably be a little blunt. not the super nicest guy ever? but totally the coolest raddest guy. that way we could be mean *******s together

that, jontron, or leon kennedy please & ty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> umm my only preference physically might be , earrings
> 
> thats it, I just picture him as blank nothingness with a personality and earrings. or maybe just one earring. or lots of piercings holy ****, please have at least one piercing future boyfriend guy im begging you
> 
> ...



I love your definition.

Earrings are hella rad

Leon Kennedy is bae.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

oh wow ok this is a thing now. 

i don't really look for anything in people, love just kind of happens? but you've gotta let me wear your sweatshirts/jackets (make sure it smells like you) and your hats. and you've gotta be able to kill bugs and have a personality, funny guys are nice.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 1, 2014)

When I was younger, I really wanted a nice jock. A basketball player, aggressive, passionate, and outgoing with his friends, but who would ALWAYS be sweet and caring with me, call me cute things and give me gifts. Someone a little dumb, but well-meaning and kind. Or an army man! Around my age and a little beefy. Very masculine, charming and sociable.

But what I got instead was an antisocial skinny dork bank teller. 9 years older than me with premature gray hairs. Plays World of Warcraft and Minecraft, and has a hard time expressing his feelings. With a tasteless sense of humor who says crass things all the time because he just doesn't know any other way to be. Lazy, stubborn, and opinionated. Who criticizes and makes fun of me all the time but is actually really caring. Who supports me and takes care of me when I'm sick and is always there for me. Who always listens to me and does his best to understand. And he's more perfect than I could have ever imagined. <3


----------



## Chromie (Jul 1, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> When I was younger, I really wanted a nice jock. A basketball player, aggressive, passionate, and outgoing with his friends, but who would ALWAYS be sweet and caring with me, call me cute things and give me gifts. Someone a little dumb, but well-meaning and kind. Or an army man! Around my age and a little beefy. Very masculine, charming and sociable.
> 
> But what I got instead was an antisocial skinny dork bank teller. 9 years older than me with premature gray hairs. Plays World of Warcraft and Minecraft, and has a hard time expressing his feelings. With a tasteless sense of humor who says crass things all the time because he just doesn't know any other way to be. Lazy, stubborn, and opinionated. Who criticizes and makes fun of me all the time but is actually really caring. Who supports me and takes care of me when I'm sick and is always there for me. Who always listens to me and does his best to understand. And he's more perfect than I could have ever imagined. <3



This sounds depressing.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 1, 2014)

Chromie said:


> This sounds depressing.


Really? How? Maybe I was too harsh describing the negative things. That's just how he is on the outside. On the inside he's really smart, kind, respectful, and loving. We're perfect for each other.

My point is that he's in no way the guy I was "dreaming" of, but he should have been, because I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Heh. . .ummm （〃д〃）
> *buries head*
> Well i'd want someone who was kind and smart, so we both could take care of each other. But someone whos really loud and confident, and not shy like me. Someone to push me out of my comfort zone. someone who loves to smile a lot. Maybe someone who plays sports, because i really like to watch sports but i can't play myself. Oh and if they just so happened to like anime and or video games i would totally want to marry them ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'd want someone who is a total gentleman.
> I don't really care about looks, because its about whats on the inside that counts but-
> ...








This crushed me 


I don't really have a dream girl, but ..

A girl with short hair, or semi-long. Ponytails are fine. 
Really down to earth, has pearly whites, and likes to smile and laugh alot.
One who laughs at my crappy jokes.
One who is very bright and clever, energetice and sporty ( the latter isn't really necessary)
If she happens to play video games or love to watch anime, she is a keeper.
One who likes to read books.
Culinary skills = over 9000 (i love to eat okay  ) 
I don't know why, but I find girls with glasses cute. Like two of my previous crushes wear glasses. (My dream girl doesn't really need to wear glasses though!)
And finally, someone who will love me for who I am. That's just what I really want anyway, oh and cuddles.


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

I likea dem gurls. But no seriously, I really don't have an ideal girlfriend as far as looks go. I've been pretty relaxed as far as standards are concerned in general. Which probably explains some of my relationship troubles. I guess I'd just like someone I can be comfortable being around? I've had enough friction for one life time. I guess I have a passion for cooking and baking? Well, passion might not be the right word... I like to do it my free time to pass idle time. Maybe someone to bake with? Baking is fun. Maybe someone who likes b horror movies, and someone who likes to play crappy 2-player snes games. Someone who wont tickle me, after telling them not to. Someone who will have enough patience to teach me how to draw, perhaps. Someone who'll find my glasses after I lose them again (I'm blind)... again. Someone to watch hilariously bad anime dubs with me. Someone who'll have enough patience to wait for me to fall asleep before they do. Oh, and I seem to play with my hair a lot, as I tie my pens and stylus's up in my hair. It'd be nice to have someone who looks at me long enough to notice and warn me before I go out the door. QQ.

I'm a butt.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 1, 2014)

a nice guy who can tolerate my love for animal crossing and pokemon 
sadly most of my exes didn't like my addiction to those games


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2014)

Idk tbh I like all types of girls? Tall, short, butch, femme, androgynous. Whatever man. Personality-wise, I don't have much of a preference either. The only thing I can say is that I've had a lot of crushes on girls who are kind of quiet and sweet but can open up to me. I also like really funny and caring girls as well. I think my type is the shy girls though. 

Idk I don't think I've ever given this much thought. I just get crushes on whoever lol.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 1, 2014)

uhh
im more attracted to butch girls so. i love the "bad" girls too. theyre just so cool. if theyre like a biker thats even more cool. if theyre like confident and brave and dont take **** then hell yeaaa. +1 if they like sj stuff. im attracted to older girls too. girls are cool yes. but i also like quiet girls!! but the cool badass chicks take my heart

for dudes idk. i like nerdy guys kinda???? idk i love glasses on dudes as well lol. if they have fluffy hair thats cuter. they have to be funny?? idk?? and if theyre a **** then ill punch them. i like to be mean to guys so they have to deal with that or no  but i will be more hesitant about dudes cuz ehh. i will probably be more critical of them, i suppose. but if theyre like some alpha loser who wants to be all dominant then thats a huge turnoff. but yeah i love carefree/naive/funny guys

for nonbinary people idk tbh. if theyre chill then thats cool. if they can laugh with me and stuff then thats cooler. id probably want a relationship where we could both talk about politics a lot but still be able to joke around. dont really have a preference for looks


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 1, 2014)

Sempai<3


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 1, 2014)

My ideal partner

Stupidly good looking
Stupid stubble
Stupid bedhead in the morning
Stupidly tall like wtf 
Lets me bite his face and stubble
Sings songs we both hate and gets them stuck in our heads
Sits on his butt all day with me when I don't feel like doing anything
A big neerrrrrdd looking at neerrrrd things on the computer
Makes me coffee every morning
Lets me test new recipes on him
Is super ticklish and likes tickle fights
Squeaks back at me when I squeak at him

Oh, wait, I already have this person.
lmao wow so sappy ⁄(⁄ ⁄•⁄ω⁄•⁄ ⁄)⁄
this thread makes me sappy I need to disappear ; A ; bye forever


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 1, 2014)

I have no care for looks to be honest it's about what in the inside, but someone who is nice looking is a bonus
Someone will love me for who I am.  
Someone who will play pokemon with me.
Someone who loves doctor who (if he dosent but still watches it with me that's great too)
Someone who dosent care that my favourite movies are things like Lilo and Stitch and Totoro
Someone who is smart and interesting
Someone who supports me even though I never say what's wrong
Someone who likes food and will try new foods with me
Someone who respects me and who would never push me out if my comfort zone

I can't really say, I haven't met the right person yet but if I do then I guess the list will change to their characteristics. It's either these or the person I have a crush on (but that's hopeless lol)


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> I LOVE IT. Well you aren't livin life unless you yolo a little, right? Lol. Perf description of both, really. I 100% agree with the pj's one for girls, because I IN MY PJ'S ALL THE TIME (except I'm not one of those girls who goes to the store in their pj's ew no).



I am the loseriest loser and I have too many feelings. 

It's a good thing I'm taken.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 1, 2014)

Chromie said:


> This sounds depressing.



Errr- he actually sounds sweet, he cares a lot about her. Who cares about the physic? The most important is that he loves her and treasures her.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

I only want to marry Cooking Mama :')
(wait... I am cooking mama... ****.)

future-lady needs to be:
-rrrreeeeaaaaalllll cute
-real smart
-real funny
-real ambitious and driven to live her goals
-willing to camp out
-able to appreciate beer (idk if I can trust a girl who doesn't appreciate a beer)
-into animal crossing and such
-responsible enough to not expect me to pay for everything
-able to tolerate my movie snob tendencies and be able to put up with highbrow films
-overall neato and cool and did I mention cute?


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Y'all are some damaged people

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I love all of your replies. I would've responded to each one, but I feel asleep. Lol sorry.  At least you guys are putting your opinion out there, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

Ouch.  

Actually, I guess I already knew that.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Alice said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Actually, I guess I already knew that.



At least you're still cool. Haha.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice and laughs at my jokes.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

sailorg said:


> Nice and laughs at my jokes.



How terse.


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> At least you're still cool. Haha.



Pfft. Ha ha. Quite the contrary.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Alice said:


> Pfft. Ha ha. Quite the contrary.



How unfortunate it is that your opinion is the opposite of mine. You're grand, truly.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> How terse.



I'm not very picky haha


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

sailorg said:


> I'm not very picky haha



That's a good thing lol.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 1, 2014)

White
Blue eyes 
glasses
Blonde

   Just describing how my crush looks XD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Ummmmm...let's see. I can't be too picky, someone will love me _eventually_ /sobs/

-Likes Disney movies (I'm serious, while most people do, if you _don't_ I will never love you.
-Red hair, green eyes. 
-Pretty voice.
-Funny, but not too outgoing (maybe even shy)
-Likes nature
-Loves to eat

I pretty much described Ariel


----------



## Cou (Jul 1, 2014)

I like dorks with jokes.

I don't know, you make me laugh without being annoying or mean, you're it.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Ummmmm...let's see. I can't be too picky, someone will love me _eventually_ /sobs/
> 
> -Likes Disney movies (I'm serious, while most people do, if you _don't_ I will never love you.
> -Red hair, green eyes.
> ...



I was thinking the girl from brave


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jul 1, 2014)

Definitely an Arthur Kirkland figure, haha. ;; // ;;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 1, 2014)

for reals though
- frickin neeeerd
- not short hair
- will go to comic con with me
- taller than me (i'm ridiculously short though so)
- likes musical theatre _(read: will tolerate me singing it a lot, very badly) _
- not an excessive sports fan 
- lazy
- likes superheroes (comics, films, idk)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

its hard for me to be specific about this, so...

- they need to have the same or similar interests as i do (gaming/fandoms/movies/etc), obviously dont have to have ALL the same traits but yeah, no opposites please
- they need to be cute and frickable
- loyal, kind, attention-giving, handsy, affectionate, supportive, not minding clinginess to a degree
- they also need to be able to handle my sex drive and mental issues

thats mostly off the top of my head, to be pretty vague. i prefer men, but also like women, so yeah.  im sure theres more i didnt think of orz


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 1, 2014)

My wife.


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> My wife.



Well then, she's not a dream. Let us losers dream. QQ.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 1, 2014)

-White, Asian or mixed race (Pref Black & White or White & Asian)
-Male or Female, I prefer Females though
-Brown, Hazel or Blue eyes
-Brown or Black hair
-Longish hair (Male) Medium length hair (Female) 
-Must not be 100% bothered that I have a beer belly, I need to lose it though
-Not too overconfident
-Must not be a fan of beards (I shave too often since I'm not a fan of them)
-Preferably a "real" Gamer
-Sports are a no-no
-Isn't too...outgoing? I'd prefer to stay in the house cuddling up! (づ｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)づ
-Must know what a Sonic is
-Similar interests in a good thing too, Would love to play some Mario Kart B')



MistyBlue said:


> for reals though
> - frickin neeeerd
> - not short hair
> - will go to comic con with me
> ...


Hi, I'm your guy, Wanna get set up? (｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)


----------



## claudiadoesAC (Jul 1, 2014)

Some of these posts made me giggle....buuuuttttt....

-hair: depends.. I like it I guess short but not too short, long but not too long. I guess I'm not really into buzz cuts but depends on the dude's face lmao am I the only one?

-tall/short I really don't care
-sporty but on the other hand he also sings/dances/plays the guitar/bass/whatever, yeah man..that's hot
-likes movies cuz y not
-he has to be funny omg that's probably the second hottest thing there is to a guy besides being hot

-understanding personality, easygoing. i hate when guys overreact same with girls like if I were in a relationship if you wanna talk to girls talk to girls as long as you stay true yo

-he'd not mind my cray cray family lol
-he'd have to have at least the average IQ..idk I just don't normally get along with people that talk nonsense
-oh and good/decent dresser for sure
-he'd let me cook/bake for him ;D

I'm starting to sound tumblr so holla


----------



## Deca (Jul 1, 2014)

- removed -


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 1, 2014)

i seem to be into guys that are total douchebags
dont
know 
why


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

claudiadoesAC said:


> Some of these posts made me giggle....buuuuttttt....
> 
> -hair: depends.. I like it I guess short but not too short, long but not too long. I guess I'm not really into buzz cuts but depends on the dude's face lmao am I the only one?
> 
> ...



(*quoting for the bolded*)

I'm relieved to hear _someone_ doesn't care about height, haha. As a short guy, it can be pretty discouraging how often men and women alike feel that shortness is a deal breaker..

"*But it's just a pref*--" _Yeah, yeah_ - I know that.  It's just an annoyingly common preference.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> (*quoting for the bolded*)
> 
> I'm relieved to hear _someone_ doesn't care about height, haha. As a short guy, it can be pretty discouraging how often men and women alike feel that shortness is a deal breaker..
> 
> "*But it's just a pref*--" _Yeah, yeah_ - I know that.  It's just an annoyingly common preference.



i actually dont care about height either, surprisingly enough. im short af tho, so maybe thats why. i might feel weird if my partner was shorter than 5'2" (my height), but i certainly wouldnt be like "WELL WE CANT DATE NOW" lmfao


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> (*quoting for the bolded*)
> 
> I'm relieved to hear _someone_ doesn't care about height, haha. As a short guy, it can be pretty discouraging how often men and women alike feel that shortness is a deal breaker..
> 
> "*But it's just a pref*--" _Yeah, yeah_ - I know that.  It's just an annoyingly common preference.



Tbh most of the guys I've been attracted to were shorter haha.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

Another thing that I look for while searching for a guy is pizza. "If they eat pizza, or just pizza?" Yes.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i actually dont care about height either, surprisingly enough. im short af tho, so maybe thats why. *i might feel weird if my partner was shorter than 5'2" (my height)*, but i certainly wouldnt be like "WELL WE CANT DATE NOW" lmfao



I'd probably make you feel a little "weird", then, were we to date.  I'm usually measured as somewhere between 4'10" and 4'11"


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

I forgot to mention I also need someone who's wiling to let me cuddle with them. A lot.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Another thing that I look for while searching for a guy is pizza. "If they eat pizza, or just pizza?" Yes.



Does it have to be a specific type of pizza?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> I'd probably make you feel a little "weird", then, were we to date.  I'm usually measured as somewhere between 4'10" and 4'11"



i would probably get over it in about 5 seconds
and then would probably find it cute and fawn over it for the rest of ever. ive just never dated someone shorter, so i have yet to have the experience to appreciate it!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

sailorg said:


> I forgot to mention I also need someone who's wiling to let me cuddle with them. A lot.



Cuddles are great. 

Are you big spoon or little spoon? (or both?)


Personally, I enjoy both, but I prefer being the big spoon (which some people might find awkward because I'm sure I'd be quite a bit smaller than them hahaha)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Cuddles are great.
> 
> Are you big spoon or little spoon? (or both?)
> 
> ...



I'll take either!  I prefer little spoon though. <3


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i would probably get over it in about 5 seconds
> and then would probably find it cute and fawn over it for the rest of ever. ive just never dated someone shorter, so i have yet to have the experience to appreciate it!



Yeah, you hardly ever find a guy shorter than 5'4", so I doubt most girls have ever dated someone shorter - unless they themselves were taller than average.


What's funny though, is it seems like taller-than-average women are more likely to date shorter-than-average men.  I would think that out of all women, taller women would be even more insistent that her date be taller.. But that doesn't seem to be the case, oddly enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailorg said:


> I'll take either!  I prefer little spoon though. <3



This made me want to make a "Big Spoon, Little Spoon" thread... Do you guys think I should?? 

I'll even add a Poll


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Does it have to be a specific type of pizza?


No, just pizza in general. Any type.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> This made me want to make a "Big Spoon, Little Spoon" thread... Do you guys think I should??
> 
> I'll even add a Poll



Haha I don't see why not!


----------



## Byebi (Jul 1, 2014)

Not sure if I actually like girls or if I just like looking at them, but she'd have to be cute. Either personality wise or appearance. Preferably personality wise... 
For guys, I have a thing for dark haired tall guys. If they're tanned or if they wear glasses, it's a plus. i have a weakness for cute baby faced guys but those are pretty much nonexistent where I live. 

I'd just want someone I can chill/play games/watch stuff with. I don't really have any high expectations or standards. They'd have to be able to put up with my mood swings. If they could draw too, I'd probably fall in love right on the spot and want to marry them.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

sailorg said:


> Haha I don't see why not!



Okay! 

One problem, though... How do you make a Poll??  I checked the "post a poll" button, and set the number of answers... But I don't see where I input the Poll question and it's answers.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Okay!
> 
> One problem, though... How do you make a Poll??  I checked the "post a poll" button, and set the number of answers... But I don't see where I input the Poll question and it's answers.



I'm pretty sure you'll set up the question and answers after you submit the thread.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

sailorg said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll set up the question and answers after you submit the thread.



Ahh ok.  Thanks lol

EDIT: OK, the thread+poll has been made!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> What's funny though, is it seems like taller-than-average women are more likely to date shorter-than-average men.  I would think that out of all women, taller women would be even more insistent that her date be taller.. But that doesn't seem to be the case, oddly enough.



This reminded me of my friend. She's 5'8"-5'9" and took a guy that's shorter than me (so he's probably about 5'2" or so) to prom.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

sailorg said:


> Tbh most of the guys I've been attracted to were shorter haha.


I think short guys are usually more attractive for whatever reason.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> This reminded me of my friend. She's 5'8"-5'9" and took a guy that's shorter than me (so he's probably about 5'2" or so) to prom.



I suppose it's because tall women and short men can relate to each other.  Because most average-to-tall guys wouldn't date a woman taller than them - I guess because it makes them feel "less manly" (  )


Personally though, I'd have no issue dating a woman significantly taller than myself - so long as _she_ was okay with _my_ height. Because really, why should I feel inferior to taller men? Because they can reach the top shelf?? Who cares.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> -White, Asian or mixed race (Pref Black & White or White & Asian)
> -Male or Female, I prefer Females though
> -Brown, Hazel or Blue eyes
> -Brown or Black hair
> ...



I feel like I've learned so much about you in such a short amount of time. 

y no beards? scruffy is awesome.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I think short guys are usually more attractive for whatever reason.



Maybe you secretly find taller guys more intimidating? 

Or perhaps you're just one of the rare people who actually prefer short guys.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 1, 2014)

Preferably fictional but if not, I'll accept Liam Neeson.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> y no beards? scruffy is awesome.


some people will never learn to appreciate them. it's sad.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Maybe you secretly find taller guys more intimidating?
> 
> Or perhaps you're just one of the rare people who actually prefer short guys.


I find short guys more attractive! I like da shorties. But tall is good too.


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2014)

Dark Brown Eyes, Tall, Asian? Or Caucasian, lets me win when we play video games, someone who will buy me snacks(then i'll be fat), someone more outgoing than me, smart-er than me xD, he has glasses, he's a gentlman ^ ^ (BIG MUST) ... If he liked anime or anything that would be crazy awesome.

Dont think im actually into girls but i love it if theyre spontaneous, fun, and easy going~ Especially if theyre pretty smart. (THATS JUST LIKE MY FRIEND)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Maybe you secretly find taller guys more intimidating?
> 
> Or perhaps you're just one of the rare people who actually prefer short guys.



I don't think so lol I really like when tall guys call me short (i'm 5'7, not that short)
and I really like looking up to them idk just asdfghjkl (the closest word to explaining the feels).
Even with that I feel like most guys I like are shorter than me..


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I don't think so lol I really like when tall guys call me short (i'm 5'7, not that short)
> and I really like looking up to them idk just asdfghjkl (the closest word to explaining the feels).
> Even with that I feel like most guys I like are shorter than me..



wow, 5'7?  You're really tall (for a girl). I'm 5'7 lol


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I don't think so lol I really like when tall guys call me short (i'm 5'7, not that short)
> and I really like looking up to them idk just asdfghjkl (the closest word to explaining the feels).
> Even with that I feel like most guys I like are shorter than me..



Ahh.

Then I guess maybe you just haven't been so lucky in meeting a taller guy that you click with?  Idk. lol


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Not sure if I actually like girls or if I just like looking at them, but she'd have to be cute. Either personality wise or appearance. Preferably personality wise...
> For guys, I have a thing for dark haired tall guys. If they're tanned or if they wear glasses, it's a plus. i have a weakness for cute baby faced guys but those are pretty much nonexistent where I live.
> 
> I'd just want someone I can chill/play games/watch stuff with. I don't really have any high expectations or standards. They'd have to be able to put up with my mood swings. If they could draw too, I'd probably fall in love right on the spot and want to marry them.



Oh shoot. I can't draw, and I'm not cute. There goes my chances. RIP me.


----------



## dude98 (Jul 1, 2014)

A girl who is cute. Wears glassess. Nice and smart. Height doesn't matter. Im short irl


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> wow, 5'7?  You're really tall (for a girl). I'm 5'7 lol


it's hard >.< 
why da bois no grow taller D:
or maybe can I shrink? 5'6 is solid


polliwog said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Then I guess maybe you just haven't been so lucky in meeting a taller guy that you click with?  Idk. lol


yeah that's probably it meh


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> it's hard >.<
> *why da bois no grow taller D:*
> or maybe can I shrink? 5'6 is solid
> 
> yeah that's probably it meh



I've been wondering why "I no grow taller" for years, myself.  Probably mostly due to genes..

My Mom is 5'2", while my Dad is about 5'4"-5'5". (they both had short parents, too)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> I've been wondering why "I no grow taller" for years, myself.  Probably mostly due to genes..
> 
> My Mom is 5'2", while my Dad is about 5'4"-5'5". (they both had short parents, too)



aww :/ well how tall are you?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> aww :/ well how tall are you?



Somewhere around 4'10"-4'11", heh.

It's a bit embarrassing, tbh. Especially since my younger sister is ever so slightly taller than me.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Somewhere around 4'10"-4'11", heh.
> 
> It's a bit embarrassing, tbh. Especially since my younger sister is ever so slightly taller than me.



well on the bright side personality > appearance. 
also I have friends who are in that range :3


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> well on the bright side personality > appearance.
> also I have friends who are in that range :3



Are they finished with puberty like I am, though?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Are they finished with puberty like I am, though?



actually yes haha


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> actually yes haha



Oh, really?  That's actually surprising hahaha.

Aside from my sister, I've never met another adult around the same height as me. Shortest has been more around my Mom's height - 5'2".


----------



## Improv (Jul 1, 2014)

nothing because people have cooties


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

Improv said:


> nothing because people have cooties



Can you describe what a cootie looks like?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Oh, really?  That's actually surprising hahaha.
> 
> Aside from my sister, I've never met another adult around the same height as me. Shortest has been more around my Mom's height - 5'2".



oh they're in the 17/18 year old range hah. 
but here you're either really tall or really short,


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> oh they're in the 17/18 year old range hah.
> but here you're either really tall or really short,



Same here... I don't think I've met many "average height" people in my life haha. Maybe just slightly more than how many short people I've met.

Really makes me wonder how accurate the supposed "average height" estimates really are.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Can you describe what a cootie looks like?



It looks like a green mole that my teacher had


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 2, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> It looks like a green mole that my teacher had



Really? I thought they looked like this:


Spoiler


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 2, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Really? I thought they looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



THOSE TOYS WERE THE BEST OMG I LOVED THOSE THINGS!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 2, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> THOSE TOYS WERE THE BEST OMG I LOVED THOSE THINGS!



Haha, I'm surprised someone recognized them.  And so quickly, too.

But that's the image that comes to mind whenever I hear "cooties". lol


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 2, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Really? I thought they looked like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



thats the best representation of what a cootie looks like omg im cryin rn help


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

Taller than me.
Actually got into college.
Smart.

K. I'm done.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 2, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Taller than me.
> Actually got into college.
> Smart.
> 
> K. I'm done.



For a second I though the last description said short & I got really confused but all it took was a nice re-read. Your description > any other description


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 2, 2014)

he or she should be..
-Someone lovable - I could cuddle like.. 24/7 and still not be done with them lol
-Also into video games/anime/other nerdy things or is willing to teach me about the things they like ^^ I'd be interested <3
-I like to bake, so.. someone to bake with would be nice although any other forms of cooking for me is disastrous T_T (I'd try my best to learn though so I could make them food sometimes as a surprise ; u; and yes, i would try it first)
-Someone patient that makes me feel safe, and will lend an ear/shoulder when I need support <3


and of course the typical honest/loyal. I find glasses to be hot too but really looks don't matter to me too much. ^^
i don't know why i'm posting here though oops XD


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 2, 2014)

I've noticed i'm partial to tall guys who wear glasses but I'm not really picky about body type, hair color, or facial features so I'm pretty easy to please. The only thing I really care about is a good personality. I like a guy who can take a joke and dish me my own medicine (sometimes I give sassy remarks but it doesn't mean I dislike you). I like a guy who can find the good in the bad just to see something positive in his life. He's got to be kind to me and of course love me. I also like it when he has similar interests so I don't bore him with my likes hehe I'm not really one for going out so he's got to be okay with me being introverted. As long as I can be with him I'd be pretty happy <3

Oh yeah honest and loyal are pretty important too.


----------



## Pixelorez (Jul 2, 2014)

My perfect girl huh??
Actually quite easy...
She should be a bit shy... >.< I dont really know why, but I love that...
I love girls that wear glasses... 
She should be smaller then me...
Long hair... longer is better... (ehhh...)
She should love humor...
And games of course... and Anime... (Really Pix? Really?)
OH!! And not using too much makeup... just NO!! 
Also... I would love to cuddle... like 24/7 if ya get me? (not talking about sex right now... thats a different story)
Yup...


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

My perfect guy would be...
~Humorous (if he's not funny then no just no)
~Spontaneous (he has to be willing to do things, & not stay in the house all day [but really, why not stay in bed & eat junk food?])
~Taller than me (I'm 5'2 bcuz swag)
~LOVES CUDDLES (YAY CUDDLES)
~Smart (Nerdy guys are the cutest tbh)
~Athlete (He doesn't necessarily have to be an athlete, as long as he's manly that's good enough for me)
~plz be able to put up with my attitude & sarcasm


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

Benedict Cumberbatch
That is all.​


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch
> That is all.​



He reminds me of a high elf from skyrim tbh


----------



## Byebi (Jul 2, 2014)

Jewels said:


> He reminds me of a high elf from skyrim tbh



god I love hearing what people think he looks like other than his fans
I thought he was ok at first but the longer i stare the weirder he looks


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 2, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> god I love hearing what people think he looks like other than his fans
> I thought he was ok at first but the longer i stare the weirder he looks



I think he's really unattractive omg. I do not understand the appeal.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2014)

Someone who can teach me a lot. 

That's it. No preferences as to appearance, gender, interests, etc. My ex's range from plumbers to musicians to submariners and originate from 4/7 continents.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> god I love hearing what people think he looks like other than his fans
> I thought he was ok at first but the longer i stare the weirder he looks



I looked him up one time & there was this link that said "Sexy Pictures of Benedict Cumberbatch" & I was like "I'm in the mood for some sexy pics" & let me tell you.

He was not sexy
at all
_not even a little_


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

Haters gonna hate xP
But I adore him. _snarf._

Actually. I'm pretty amazingly lucky.
I married my dream guy.

Super funny. Artsy fartsy. Creative. Smart but incredibly intelligent in his favorite subjects. He's open-minded to new ideas and all my recipes. Outgoing. Adoring. Loving. Always trying to make me happy & treats me like I always come first. He's also naive and childlike and he's a weirdo. Which I love. 
Oh and he's attractive. Taller than me. Strong, muscular; can easily pick me up and twirl me around. Dreamy blue eyes. 
Sooo I'm rambling. But yeah. 
I'm already with a dreamboat. I could go on forever...

Edit: omg, duh. I forgot like the most important thing. He totally, completely, 100% accepts me in every way. Physically, mentally. All of it. _-swoon-_
^~^


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Sitting next to him rn yo


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Haters gonna hate xP
> But I adore him. _snarf._
> 
> Actually. I'm pretty amazingly lucky.
> ...



im crying rn that was so beautiful


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

Jewels said:


> im crying rn that was so beautiful



_-squeeze-_
Thank youu~~


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> _-squeeze-_
> Thank youu~~



I'm so happy for you lol. but im still cryin


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

Jewels said:


> I'm so happy for you lol. but im still cryin



Thank yooouuu.
Saying that makes me appreciate him even more :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 2, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I feel like I've learned so much about you in such a short amount of time.
> 
> y no beards? scruffy is awesome.


Really? I'm not even remotely interesting of the sort! D:

Also idk, I don't mind stubble uwu that would be quite hot on a guy with a cute face.
I prefer cute guys instead of "sexy" ones, The ones who look so innocent ;u;

But mainly because I look dumb with a beard lol ;-; People say I look really young than my actual age.


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2014)

I dunno about you guys, but I could really go for a burger right now.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Thank yooouuu.
> Saying that makes me appreciate him even more :3



:3 Did you guys just meet spontaneously or whaaa? 
the movie frozen got to me tbh F****** HANS


----------



## Byebi (Jul 2, 2014)

Alice said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I could really go for a burger right now.


I know a place where we can get top quality burgurs its called mi casa B)


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

Jewels said:


> :3 Did you guys just meet spontaneously or whaaa?
> the movie frozen got to me tbh F****** HANS



Tbh, *exactly!*
We met on ......
Call of Duty on Xbox!
And at the time we lived 800 miles apart!

Long story short:
We met. Fell in love. I gave up my whole life & moved in with his family. Months later, we got our own place. Got married. 
& now we are working on happily ever after~



P.S. All of this took like 5-6 years. We didn't rush


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Tbh, *exactly!*
> We met on ......
> Call of Duty on Xbox!
> And at the time we lived 800 miles apart!
> ...



omg that's like the perfect love story im cryin again you should make a movie or a book or something pls
for the love of God pls


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blonde hair
Blue eyes
Caring
Funny
Pretty (obviously)


----------



## Beardo (Jul 3, 2014)

I like tall and lanky guys a lot.

Blondish/brownish hair

Kind of spiky, but short.

Blue or green eyes

Dry sense of humor, enjoy my blatant insanity, is a whovian, respects me

I like a guy who will tease me too.

(I pretty much just described my old general music teacher. I miss him so much..  ;-; He was a lot older than me XD (Now I sound like a weirdo) also, he was gay...)


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

You know, I've actually been dating my dream girl for over a year now. We both understand that at our age we'll probably have to end the relationship to get on with our lives and then continue it at a far later date for it to be a lifelong thing, but we've both prayed on it and we feel like God really wants us for each other. It's not without problems, as all relationship are. Everyone has something that will get on your nerves, and this is no exception, but we've put up physical and emotional boundaries in our relationship. The funny thing? For the both of us, this is our first relationship. And it's lasted longer than everyone else's.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 3, 2014)

Tall
beard game on
abs
nerdy (likes anime and video games)
Loyal
take me out of my comfort zone 
isn't afraid to try new things


----------

